# Java EE SDK für Mac OS X?



## Guest (23. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich habe mich die letzten Wochen intensiver mit Java beschäftigt. Jetzt wollte 
etwas mit JBoss Servlets und JSP experimentieren, aber leider kann ich nirgends
das Java EE SDK für Mac OS X finden.

Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Oder gibts das wirklich nicht?!


Danke und Grüße

Florian


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mrz 2007)

Wenn es ein solches gibt, findest du es einzig und allein bei Apple auf den Developer-Seiten.


----------



## Rydl (24. Mrz 2007)

ja benutz doch einfach die wtp-all-in-one-version von eclipse, das mach ich auch. gibts für linux, mac und windows:
http://download.eclipse.org/webtools/downloads/drops/R1.5/R-1.5.3-200702082048/

...obwohls da schon probleme gibt. also jboss mit jee 5 features mir ejb3 & co funktioniert da noch nicht richtig. würd dir fürn anfang, wenns nur servlets und jsp sein sollen den tomcat empfehlen. ist viel viel einfacher zu konfigurieren...


----------



## bronks (25. Mrz 2007)

Rydl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... obwohls da schon probleme gibt. also jboss mit jee 5 features mir ejb3 & co funktioniert da noch nicht richtig. würd dir fürn anfang, wenns nur servlets und jsp sein sollen den tomcat empfehlen. ist viel viel einfacher zu konfigurieren...


Rein theoretisch könnte der OP einfach auch NetBeans nehmen. Das kommt mit EE5 schon seit Monaten wunderbar zurecht und läuft auch auf MacOS und bringt alle wichtigen Werkzeuge gleich mit.


----------

